# Saturday Morning on the Edge - "A" Team



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Been awhile since I broke my wrist and been able to go fishen', but seas and weather looked good, so we hit Sherman Cove at 0500 and headed for the Edge.
Beautiful day and suds, initially the Mingo bite looked great when the 1st 3 we brought aboard were Mongos, but soon slowed and we managed about 20, a Queen Trigger, AJ, Sharks, and King added to the excitement as a dolphin played around the boat looking for handouts.
Predicted 1' seas soon developed in 3-4 footers and we headed in, getting beat up headed toward P'Cola Pass, but survived for another day.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

few more pics...ya know my routine!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome job fellas!! You all make it look easy.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice box of fish! It got snotty for sure, we fished the edge and trolled for a bit just past it, nice morning despite the seas.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good day for sure! We were out there as well and the current was ripping and the 1 footers were non-exsistent which made for a rough day. I was too busy to snap pics and the captain doesn’t do all that. Was going to take some pics this morning when we cleaned em all but forgot my phone. We managed 16 mingo with the bulk being mongo’s for sure, 6 white snapper and 4 scamp. Hit a couple spots on the way in in state waters and picked up 2 good triggers but were fighting off the snapper tooo much.

Sharks got a lot of the fish and I couldn’t get a big grouper or something out from the rocks after I had him out initially. He just man handled me and took me back in and I was never able to get him out!

Slept good last night for sure!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I wanted to get out there as well but the seas were just a bit too rough for me. We hung around a little closer and caught some endangered ars and trophy triggers that went back in to fight another day, when we can keep them.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

You can keep triggers in state waters if you were close in. That is if you are recreational not a charter/headboat or reef fish permit holder. Confusing rules to say the least. Florida state waters not Alabama state waters just to be clear.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

fla_scout said:


> You can keep triggers in state waters if you were close in. That is if you are recreational not a charter/headboat or reef fish permit holder. Confusing rules to say the least. Florida state waters not Alabama state waters just to be clear.


Unfortunately we were in fed waters when we caught the 20" triggers, FWC stopped by to visit with us as well.


----------

